# Abfisch-Aktion am Stausee Kelbra



## Naturliebhaber (15. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem der Weißfisch-Überbestände gibt es vielerorts. Auch hier in meiner Gegend im fränkischen Seenland werden jährlich massiv Weißfischbestände abgefischt, um die Wasserqualität zu verbessern. Teils wurden in den Vorjahren Tonnen Weißfisch zur Verwertung in Biogasanlagen transportiert.
Der Klimawandel trägt hier sicher auch das Seine bei und ich bin gespannt, ob sich in den kommenden Jahren hier auch Überbestandssituationen beim Karpfen aufgrund selbständiger Fortpflanzung entwickeln. In flachen Weihern brauchen wir heute hier in Franken schon faktisch gar nicht mehr besetzen. Wir haben einen 6ha-Weiher mit ca. 1,5 m Wassertiefe, in dem sich hunderte K2-Karpfen tummeln, die nie besetzt wurden.
Das trifft übrigens nicht nur auf Weißfischbestände zu. Im Altmühlsee wurden meines Wissens nach dieses Jahr im Rahmen eines Elektroabfischens 600 Waller entfernt. Das ist schon eine erstaunliche Hausnummer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir haben einen 6ha-Weiher mit ca. 1,5 m Wassertiefe, in dem sich hunderte K2-Karpfen tummeln, die nie besetzt wurden.


Ähnliches haben wir auch. Unsere Teiche sind rappelvoll mit K2.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

das Problem in Kelbra liegt m.W. aber anders.

Dort soll ja die Talsperre nicht abgefischt,  sondern komplett abgelassen werden.  Ob das nun aus Gründen des Vogelschutzes oder wegen Hochwasserschutz geschieht, scheint ja noch nicht endgültig klar zu sein.

Die Angler bergen die Fische um sie vor dem Verenden zu bewahren und um zu verhindern, dass sie in die Helme abwandern und die dortige Population stören und verfälschen.

Die Angler würden bevorzugen, dass ein begrenzter Winterstau erhalten bliebe und sich ein ausgewogener Fischbestand aus Fried- und Raubfischen entwickeln könnte.

Für die Vogelschützer scheinen Fische als Fressfeind und Nahrungskonkurrenz unerwünscht zu sein.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch hier in meiner Gegend im fränkischen Seenland werden jährlich massiv Weißfischbestände abgefischt,



So massiv wie früher aber nicht mehr.  Die abgefischten Mengen sind m.W. um ca. 80% - 90% geringer als früher.
Die Zanderfänge sind auch deutlich rückläufig.

Blaualgen und Badeverbote gibt es trotzdem noch.


----------



## feko (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss meinen Teich ablassen weil sich die cypriniden so stark vermehrt haben das das Wasser extrem belastet wird. 
Mit Rute komm ich nicht mehr hinterher....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Oktober 2020)

@fishhawk
rückläufige Zanderfänge, Abfischen...ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt. Gerade am Altmühlsee.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem der Weißfisch-Überbestände gibt es vielerorts. Auch hier in meiner Gegend im fränkischen Seenland werden jährlich massiv Weißfischbestände abgefischt, um die Wasserqualität zu verbessern. Teils wurden in den Vorjahren Tonnen Weißfisch zur Verwertung in Biogasanlagen transportiert.
> Der Klimawandel trägt hier sicher auch das Seine bei und ich bin gespannt, ob sich in den kommenden Jahren hier auch Überbestandssituationen beim Karpfen aufgrund selbständiger Fortpflanzung entwickeln. In flachen Weihern brauchen wir heute hier in Franken schon faktisch gar nicht mehr besetzen. Wir haben einen 6ha-Weiher mit ca. 1,5 m Wassertiefe, in dem sich hunderte K2-Karpfen tummeln, die nie besetzt wurden.
> Das trifft übrigens nicht nur auf Weißfischbestände zu. Im Altmühlsee wurden meines Wissens nach dieses Jahr im Rahmen eines Elektroabfischens 600 Waller entfernt. Das ist schon eine erstaunliche Hausnummer.


Ist das nicht seltsam, dass über die großen Wallerbestände geklagt wird und gleichzeitig über zuviel Weißfisch und K2 Karpfen?


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht seltsam, dass über die großen Wallerbestände geklagt wird und gleichzeitig über zuviel Weißfisch und K2 Karpfen?



Die Menge der jährlich abgefischten Weißfische ist im AMS über die Jahre aber stark gesunken.  Früher waren das bis  an die 50t, jetzt noch ca. 5t.  Die Wallerfänge haben dagegen deutlich zugenommen.

Die K2 beziehen sich auf den Weiher non Naturliebhaber, nicht auf den AMS.


----------

